# kribensis population control



## franky84 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I have a question re kribensis. I have had a pair for about 2 months now and they have proved to be exceptional parents raising about a three dozen of young. Unfortunately, I don't have room for more tanks in my house so my question is how do I keep the number of kribs under control? They seem to guard their young very agressively.

thanks


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

You could send me a couple


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How bout a dwarf pike cichlid, they are ambush predators. Or some nocturnal picscavore to eat them while mommy is sleeping.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky. 
Krib are not the easiest fish to breed. 
I tried for 4 years before I finally got a pair of LFS krib to spawn for me.
If you have a local mom and pops Fish store around approach them about taking your excess fish for store credit. They won't give you BIG $$ but they might give you in the neighborhood of 10/ $1.00
Do you have any local fish clubs? Aquarium Societies?

you could always find someone who has a predator fish and give your fry away as feeder fish. 
Free Paper- place a free add for free Kribenisis 

Ever think about shipping fish ?
If you'd like to Try your hand at shipping fish... most fish can be shipped priority mail for under $10 with very good results.

Give a location and possibly someone on the forum might want some

The options are not endless but until you exhaust all your options I'd let them spawn.


----------



## franky84 (Apr 24, 2006)

thank you all for your advice.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

What size are they? They are hard to get and go for about 6 to 7 a piece in my area. They sell out quickly.


----------

